#   6%   ?!
<13  2006 15:37


,       ,    ,     ,    ,         - .    1  2006 .  03-11-04/2/181  ,         .        ,                  .>

     ,        (   6%)  (    ..,    ), , ,   ,     !   -   ?

----------

,    ,    ,            .

----------

1.    ?      ,     ?
2. -,       ,        ,    . ,  ,    ,  (  home office),   ,  ,  .   ,           ,     ?    .  ,  , ,   ,   .    ,   . ?             ?

----------


## Larky

> 1.    ?


    ...              ...     ,    ,          ...

----------

<            ... > 
       ,      ,     :
< ,         .>

----------

> 1.    ?      ,     ?


  . 



> -,       ,        ,    . ,  ,    ,  (  home office),   ,  ,  .   ,           ,     ?    .  ,  , ,   ,   .    ,   . ?             ?


  ,      ()       ( ),   . 23, 24    .
 ,      ,     13% .




> ,      ,


  .    . ,  ,        ,        -  (   ).

      -        .  :Wink:

----------

> ,      ,     13% .


 ,     .      ?    95%         60-70%  -    ,         13% ?



> . ,  ,        ,        -  (   ).


       ,    ( , 6%-)  . .  ,  .    ,   ,   , ,      .   .   ,   .      .    ,      . .      -  . ?

----------

,         (?),  ,        , .

----------


## AntonDr

**,   346.12  .3 :



> :
> 16) ,         ,          ,  100 .


    .

----------


## AntonDr

> ,       ,    ,     ,    ,        * -*


    .        .         -    .

----------

> ,         (?),  ,        , .


     .     ,       Visa       . - ,        "- ".          ...

----------

, . .             .    \   ,        . .    .    ,         ,     ?  :Wink:

----------

> .        .         -    .


      (),      (   ,        )  ,    . ,        ,        ?! ,    ,   ,  , ,    .,  100%     (..            ..).         ,   ()  -   ?   ,         "  "  " ",  ,   .  " "   . , ,     ,     . ,         - ...

----------

> ,         "  "  " ",  ,   .


   ,    **  ,            .
  - ,   .
  ,     .  :Frown:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    **  ,            .
>   - ,   .
>   ,     .


 :Smilie:  ,  ,  ""    - " - ". ,    ?  .

----------

> ,  ,  ""    - " - ".


    ,     .
**  .  :Frown:

----------


## AntonDr

**,            ,   -       .
  ,    ,       ,         () - .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,            ,   -       .


 , 
    ,       (  ).

----------


## AntonDr

> , 
>     ,       (  ).


        ,            -   ,     .

----------


## AntonDr

, ,  , ,      -        .    ? - .   ? -   .        .            .     ,        :Smilie: 
   .

----------

> , ,  , ,      -        .    ? - .   ? -   .        .            .     ,       
>    .


   .     ,           . ,    ,    -     ,   .    ,         (         )               ?    ,            ? ,  ,      ,    ,             ?

----------

> ,


      -     .


> ,            ?


 ,  .



> ,  ,      ,    ,             ?


,          .          -    .

----------

> ,         
> 
>      -     .


,     , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## stas

**, (1)       - , ,  ,     .

(2)     .      ,     ,      .

,   ,   ,       .      ,     .

----------

,   +  ,     9%.

----------

** , .

----------


## hdm

-  .  -     ,        .  ?         ,     !       ?

----------


## hdm

-   ,          :Smilie:

----------

.          .         ,

----------

> -  .  -     ,        .  ?         ,     !       ?


    -     .   -  . .    .    /, .  ,     ,       .

----------


## hdm

,                :Smilie:

----------

*hdm*,       :Smilie:

----------


## hdm

?  ?      ? :Hmm:

----------

*hdm*,

----------

..           , ..  "" 6%-             .          ,  ,  ,    .      .   ,   6%- ,  (    )   (..             ),        ?        ,     .       ,        ,          ?

----------

10   .          ,    ,        ,      .    ,    ..,          !

----------


## .

> ..           , ..  "" 6%-


             ,    .      .
         . , ,     "         10   .          ,    ,        ,      "  ,     .      .       .

----------

> ,  ,  ,


   - ,   ?
 :



> ,    ,            .


  ,       , ,    ,     .   ?        .

----------

-    ,    - - ,  ,     (  ,         ).  ,            ,  , ,    ,  ,   6%?!    ?! ,   - ,   .      ,    ,          ,      .

----------

> , ,     "         10   .          ,    ,        ,      "  ,     .      .       .


- ,  "    ",        ,  ,   ( , ,        VIP- ...) ?!

----------


## Mops

,  ,  ,         .    ""     - 10*22 = 220       ,     , -  , -      ,      .   "  . "
  40 000  .

  6     .   200 .   .     ?   .  ,    ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------

**,     .
  -   .

----------

*Mops*,     -   .

----------


## Mops

.         .  "   -  ..."

 -  ,         ?

----------


## Mops

, 
     ...
"    -   ."

  , ,   ,   , ,     .. 
         .

----------

> .         .  "   -  ..."


 !  !



> -  ,         ?


       .

----------


## avp

...,    ""....

----------


## Mops

"       ":

, ,       . ( )       ,        .

            ,  ,     -    . 

  ?    ?

----------


## Larky

> ?    ?


...       ,    ...  :Wink: 
       ...

----------


## hdm

-      :Wink: 
         ,           :Frown:

----------


## hdm

.? :Dezl:

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...26&postcount=5

----------

> , ,       . ( )       ,        .


       -  .  ,       :Smilie:  (  ,   ,      )             (  ).        ( ),      13% .         :Wink: .

----------


## hdm

.   ,     :Smilie:

----------

> ( ),      13% .        .


     . ,        ( ),   ,   ,       .

----------


## .

**,   .

----------

.

----------

> **,     .
>   -   .


  ,   , " "    .

<09:09 01.09.2006
 "" -   

 ".".   /   ,       (   6 ),    ,  .   ,               .  ,          ,         .

      ,     ,   ,           .        ,      ,  .

  ,      ,   . >
http://www.klerk.ru/news/?56517

----------

> . ,        ( ),   ,   ,       .


 -   .
     .   -  .
 ,    ,         .




> ,       (   6 ),    ,


-              ,       ,      (       ).       .



> ,   ,


  ,           .   ,    .

----------

> -   .


,  .          .



> ,    ,         .


  . "...    ... "    .         ?   , ,    ...   ,       "  ".       ,   .



> -              ,       ,      (       ).       .


  ,    6%-     ,        .             . -      ,     , ,       6%-  ,      -    , ..   ,    .     , ,     , 6%-       ("  - ,   ?"),   ,    ,      .         .    ,         ,     ,   (.. ,   )   (..    )   ,    .



> :
> <   ,   ,           .>
>    ,           .   ,    .


        .    ,       ,   6%-,          .

----------

, -,        ,    ,          .  ()   ,    ,        () .   ,      1300 .           , ,                (    )      -  (      -      )      ...        "  ,      ,     ".
,  ,  6%  .    ,    .   .   ,  ,    . ,  ,  ,    .

----------

> , ,     , 6%-       ("  - ,   ?"),   ,    ,      .         .


 ,          . 




> . "...    ... "    .         ?   , ,    ...   ,       "  ".       ,   .


    . ,   " ".   ,           .      ,     .        . 
      - ,  .     ,      .

----------


## responsible

> ,      .

----------

.        ?

----------

,        responsble.               ,   :    6%,                 , (     ..)              ,       .          .     ???            !!        ,         !

----------

> !


   (   )   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
- .     .

----------

**,    ?           ,      :Smilie: 
**,     1   .

----------

> ,    ?           ,


,   .  :Frown:  :Wow: 
            ,     .   :Frown:

----------


## jein

> ?           ,


,    ""  -     "-"  ?????

----------

*jein*,      -   ,       .   .

----------


## hdm

- ,         ,   .  !        :Smilie:

----------


## hdm

,        "" .   9% ,     13%!     :Embarrassment:

----------


## jein

** ,   ,     ,  ,    -    !   ....  :Wink:

----------


## usbu

6- %,           ,  6- %     .
        6- %,    .              (   .),     ,     (    ).
       ,       ,   .     .       ,      ...

 ,      .

,          .

----------

> 6- %,


 



> ,       ,


    ?        :Smilie:   , ?




> ,      .


  ?

----------


## usbu

?
               (     ,      )

 .

   ,          ,      ( )    ,     .

----------

> ?
>                (     ,      )


    ?  ,   ,      :Smilie: 




> ,          ,      ( )    ,     .


 . 15%   .  6%  +9%   .

----------


## hdm

,    ,   .!   :yes:

----------


## usbu

> ?  ,   ,


   .
  ,   ,   .     .





> . 15%   .  6%  +9%   .


,      .     ,  ,  //. 
     -   .

----------


## responsible

Klerk.ru       ,       , "     "" http://www.klerk.ru/news/?59719 
         6%     .

----------


## responsible

, .  . ,      (, , ) -  6%.           ,            ?      6%              ?

----------

> 6%


  :yes: 



> 6%     .


        .  ,         ,     ,    ,  -   .  ,         .
   ( )      .   .  :Frown:

----------

*responsible*, **,  (   6%)     :Smilie:

----------


## responsible

> .  ,         ,     ,    ,  -   .  ,         .
>    ( )      .   .


   . ..,   ,     ,      . "   ("    - "), ,    ,  -   ..." 
,  , .       ...  :Smilie:

----------


## mamika2006

,    ?  ?
    .         "" -     . .         ,  
        -   ?
    ? 
    ?
  1

----------


## Larik

5  ?
 .   ?
    ,  .    ,   .

----------


## .

> ,


 ,   ,     .     ,        ,     .



> -   ?


       ,     .
Q15:  (,  )

----------


## Bamby

> ,      .


   ,          ? , , 9%?  :Frown:

----------

*Bamby*,     ,          . ( " ")

----------


## garmonia

> 6%     .


,  "   26.2".          ,      ,     .

----------



----------


## usbu

> ,  "   26.2".          ,      ,     .


,  6%     ,        :
1)    "   " + .  (  ).
2)      ,       . ..        .
        " ,      ".

----------


## .

2.          .    ",     ,    3     ,    ,       ,              ".

----------


## dreamtim

3- ,   ,       .   ....    .  ???   ?

----------


## .

*dreamtim*,    ?  . ,   ,  ,      .     ?    -   .

----------


## dreamtim

*.*.    ,     ,     .     .       : http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?59647

----------


## .

1.     - 
2.   ? "     *   26.2 *      ".       .      - .

----------


## usbu

> 2.          .    ",     ,    3     ,    ,       ,              ".


,     6%
..       .   ( ).      ()        ().       .  ,         ( ,        ).      ,     , ..     .

  ,         " ,      "  6%.

----------


## Taypan

> 3- ,   ,       .   ....    .  ???   ?


 ,    3-  ,       ,        : ( /365*(-   3))*13%.   . ,    -.   ,       ,       (,   2-3 ),    ! (,    ,   ,    ).   , ...

----------


## .

> , ...


 ,       ?     


> 3-  ,

----------


## Taypan

> ,       ?


    ...     "  " ?      "" ,   "...     ,         ..." -   23  . 
P.S. ..    :Smilie:  ,           (           ,  ).

----------


## dreamtim

> ...


   ,     ,   ,   ,    ,  ,         .

             ,   ,          ?

----------


## Taypan

> ,     ,   ,   ,    ,  ,         .
> 
>              ,   ,          ?


 , ,     ,      (   :Smilie: ,    -  ).    : "     ()        ,   4           () " - . 25, . 264  .
        (     - ).     (,     ).  :      ,  ,  ...

----------


## .

*Taypan*,    


> 


  .

----------


## Taypan

...    ??   ,    ,      ,    .     -      ... ,             (: ""  ).
P.S.   ,  .,    ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Taypan*,       . 



> 


  .



> ,


 


>

----------


## Taypan

,       ,            .      .          ,  ,  ,  ,    ..,      .
        , ,         ...

----------


## .

> ,  ,  ,  ,    ..,


 ,  ,   + . 



> 


 .    ,    . 



> ,      ,


   !     .

----------


## Taypan

:              . 
     :      . -   + ...

----------

*Taypan*, ,    .
       .

----------


## Taypan

"... ,    ,       ,      ,         .  ,    "  ",           (    24  2003 .  03-51/03-2/2720)..." 
    ,    ,      -  : "       ".      ,   ...

 -  ,         ,    ,   .        -  ,       +           "-  ". 
  ,  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

.       24  2003 .  03-51/03-2/2720   "    ,     N 313  28.09.1999    "  " 262500 .        .          - ,                   .
 ,          58 "  ".
       ,          ,  ".
 ,         :Wink:

----------


## dreamtim

,       6%!      ,    .      ,  ""      !    ?    -         .

----------


## .

> -         .


  .   ? -     ,    .

----------

,  600 000,  530 000        .      ?

----------


## Andyko

__  ,  ,       .

----------

,          .

----------


## Tsurik

,       500 000 ,                         (     )?

----------


## Cooler

> (     )?


      ?       ?     ,  -  .

 ,    -    ,   .         .

----------


## stas

> ,    -    ,   .


*Cooler*,  -?              ,    .  ,     ,          .

----------


## Cooler

> ,    .


    -      .  :Wink: 

,  , ,     . ,   -   :        ,   ,  -   , ...   .  :yes:

----------

-    6%?     ,  ,       6%  ,   .      "  "              .  , ,    ,     .

----------

> -    6%?     ,  ,       6%  ,   .      "  "              .  , ,    ,     .


     ,     - 20000-30000      .,      .   ,    .  .         ,      ,      ?

----------


## .

> "  "              .


   ,    "".      ,     ,   .     .
,        .    .

----------


## Malbuh

,   6%  .         .      (, /)...      .      .   :        ,      .        .       13%?

----------


## Malbuh

.        .     ,    13%?     ?

----------


## agur

> ...        ...      13%?


 ?
          ,   ,   ...

----------


## .

> .       13%?


 .   ,    ,     -    .       ?   :Big Grin: 



> ,    13%?


  + , . ,    ,      .

----------

> .     ,    13%?     ?


   ,   (         -         ,  ).

----------

.     .     . 1)      ,    ,   ? 2)      , ,     ?  ,           ?

----------

:         6%   6%?       ,   .  !!!

----------


## .

,

----------

> 1)      ,    ,   ?


 .         .



> 2)      , ,     ?


,       :
)          
)             .



> ,           ?


 ,          ,      .

----------

,         . :       ,   ,    ,      .     ,     ?  !!!!

----------


## stas

** ,   -?   .     ,    - ,      ,          **.

----------

,  .              ?

----------


## .

1.   
2.  ,      (,   ,        )     .    ,     .
3.   9%   .

----------


## Makushimo

> .    ,


   :
    ,     (..       ),    -  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Makushimo

,        /       -     .
.

----------

> :
> 
> :
>    ,            ?  
> 
> ,  .
> 
> :
> ,  ,      ,    ,             ?  
> ...


     ,       ,  ,       ,      !? 
,       .

----------

> ,        /       -     .


  .             .




> ,       ,  ,       ,      !? 
> ,       .


 .  ,     -        .      ,  ,        .
    -  ,     ,   ,   -   ,    ,     . ,       ,      ,  .

----------


## Makushimo

> .             .


         .
     ,       .              .  ,       .      .            ,       .

----------


## stas

> .


 ?

----------

*Makushimo*,   .  :yes:

----------


## Makushimo

:Smilie:

----------


## marlo

-  
 6%           -       .
 6% -     , 
     6% -    
    ,       ..      . 
:       "  "    ,             13%   .
  -

----------


## Cooler

> 


  14%   .   :Wink:

----------


## marlo

> 14%   .


,        14% -  ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,


  ,   ,    **?

----------


## Makushimo

?

----------

*marlo*,         ,     ( ,  ),    , , ,  " "   ...

----------

13%     14%   
 27%     ?
  ?
        100  ( -    )
  ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

> 13%     14%   
>  27%     ?
>   ?
>         100  ( -    )
>   ?


  ?

----------


## agur

,



> 13%     14%   
>  27%


.

    (),  100. + 50 (   1967 ..),      .
""   -  ,      -  .

----------


## .

*agur*,          .  14%      .

----------


## agur

> agur,          .  14%      .


 ,    :Embarrassment: ,    .
    : 
7,3%   ,
1,9%  
0,8%   ,

----------


## kat1

.  -       ???
-    6%              (    )
-    6%  (,    )      /           .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ?        .

----------

> .  -       ???
> -    6%              (    )
> -    6% (,    )     /           .


 .    ,      .     ( ),       .   .          6%-,       6%?  :yes:

----------


## Dishar

.
** ,



> ( ),       ..


        ?   ?

----------

*Dishar*,         :Smilie:

----------


## Dishar

> Dishar,


     (    ).    6%.      .          .
        ,      ,     .   ?
.

----------

> ,      ,     .   ?


   90%  . ,   10%.

----------


## Cooler

> 


   ,   -  .



> ,      ,     .   ?


 ,   .       ,   ,         -  -6      ** .

            .   ?

----------


## Dishar

, ** , *Cooler*.

----------

,   6%   6%  ,      .    ,        ,    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   11,7%    ?
              (  ).

----------

** ,       ?   - 6% .

----------


## Dishar

> ...      ?


   .      .     .

       .  ,   . .         ().         .

----------

.

----------


## ORENZA

. 
    .  6%.  .
1.        . .  ,           .        ?      ?   , ,   ?
2.    21  2007.. .. 10    .        .     9 ?
3. .    10000 ,   15000 .    5000  .      ( ).   ?    .

----------


## .

1. ,    /    .  .     
2.    . 
3. .

----------


## ORENZA

.  .    .       ,          ( , , ).      ?      .

----------

,     ,   10    ,   ,      ?       ,   .

----------

,    -     ,    6%,          ?

----------


## .

,   ,   6%,  .

----------

> ,    -     ,    6%,          ?


 .

----------


## Vlad12

> -     ,    6%,          ?


,   -  . 
   ,   6%  ,  ,          .
    .
   .  :Frown:

----------

- 



> *      ,  -"*".        .   16.03.2004 N 21-09/17090,   ,  ,    "",       ,  -    .     , ,     ,       ""        .
> 
> ** .  ,   -   20.04.2005 N 19-19441/04-5-02-1572/05-1          ,    -,     . 5 . 173      ,    ,  -               , ,            .
> 
>          11.07.2005 N 03-04-11/149,   ,   "" -    , ** , ,  ,  . 2 . 171  . 1 . 172  .             ,   -       (. 5 . 173  ).           -    -""     .
> 
>    -   13.05.2004 N 26-7051/03-214  ,  **  ,  , ,  *            .*             ,   ,                     .  ,              -   .
> 
> ** .    -   13.01.2005 N 04-9273/2004 (7544-70-31),        ""    ,  ""    -,     .
> ...


 ,    ,      .

----------

...
     ?
 6%   (15%  )     ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .    6%  15%   .   ,   .

----------

**,  :
*FAQ:      *  
  .          

  :
Q13.   (,  ) 
Q12.    
Q11.   ,  ?

----------


## sergeysamarin

> .



   ?      ,      .   ,   ECYobr      "\"   .   "".   ?

----------

*sergeysamarin*,   "  "    .

----------


## Cooler

> ,      .


     " "   .

  ,    (    -  -   ?)   **   ,   /  .     (    ) ,         !

 ,       :  -,    ,        -  - .     -    !      -  ,   .       .

            -     ,         .

----------


## +PLATO-

,    ?   ,    ,            . 
    ( 6%)        ,   -          .    ,    ,      ?

----------


## Larky

*+PLATO-*, "      ." ()  :Smilie:  


> ,    ,       **     .


   ,    ,   ,    ,          ,            ...     , ,        ...

----------


## agur

> ?


 +  6% -:
-     ,             ;
-

----------


## +PLATO-

,  6%+13%.   ,  (   )     .
        ?

----------


## .

> ,  (   )     .


 ,     .                ?   :Wink:

----------


## zZIziTop

"2"     ,    "1"   .         2   "1", ..           "1" , ..    . . 
    ,     ?
  ?        (  -       "1"  ,  OOO"2" )
      -       . "1"      ?

      !
.

----------

> ,     ?


,         .

 , 


> 346.12
> 3.      :
> 14) ,         25 .

----------


## zZIziTop

.
 (   :Confused:  ),      **   .,     ,    ?    ,  ,    ...
   (   )?

----------


## Cooler

> .


 .40  .



> (   )?


 "          -   "

__  ,          ,    .

----------


## Andyko

*zZIziTop*,   .

----------


## ya-majka

.   :Frown: 
   6%.     .     ..   :  __ __ (, 14%  , ). ?         ?   ?        ? 
     .   .

----------


## .

,  .      99

----------


## webbis

:
   6%.      ,  " . ".          .
: 1.    - ,      ?
2.      6%       ?

----------


## Andyko

1.       .
2.   ,    


>

----------


## webbis

, .    ?         ? 
    :      ,     ,                ? 

> 2.   ,   
     .         .

----------


## .

> ,     ,                ?


       .  .



> 


       (     ).  , , ,    ..



> .         .


     ,   .

----------

.  ,  .  6%   .           ,      .
 %          100 ,        ???       6%  + 2 % + 7%  ?   .

----------


## dim11

9% -  .     .



> 6%  + 2 % + 7%


    ?    ?

----------

. 

    6%    .    ,     ???

  2:       -       /   .      ,     ?

----------


## dim11

> .


  :Wow: 
 ?
 2.        ,

----------


## .

**,   ! 
    ,

----------


## Michael2008

: ,  6%,  .  .   (  .)  METRO, ,  ,    .         . ..          ?  :Smilie:

----------

-.     ,  .

----------

> : ,  6%,  .  .   (  .)  METRO, ,  ,    .         . ..          ?


 ,   ,     ,    .      .

----------


## GentleLove

,    ,  -   ...
 6%,       .  -  .  -     -        -    .         .
*         ?*     ,      ?  ,         , 3-  . :Dezl:  :Confused:

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ,      ?


   ,   . 



> 3-  .


  ?

----------


## GentleLove

> ?


   :          ,     ,            . 

,       ?
 ,    !! :Redface:

----------


## .

> :          ,


     .      ,   .   ,        ,     
          .   ,      ,    .
        .

----------


## zhur

> .          .         ,


-,     . (  ),     .,         ,   ????   -  ,  6%,         :Embarrassment: 
   , ..         ( ,    ), ?
, !

----------



----------

> . (  ),     .,         ,   ????


     ,   ?



> -  ,  6%,


  ,       .



> , ..         ( ,    ), ?


 ,   ,  ,         (  ),    .       ,       ,       ,   .    ,   ,    ,     .

----------


## zhur

(     ),   ,    ,    .   ?? ,    , -      :Frown: (

----------



----------


## Julietta-sm

:  ( 6% )    /      / (   - ,    ),             . 
:
1)     ,     ( ),    .,         ?
2)         ?     -           . 
3)         /   (  )      ,      ?

----------


## .

1.   ?  ?
2.     .   
3.  ,  ?  - ?          ?

----------

.      ?       /?

----------



----------


## alexcourie

.   -  6%.   .      .          ?     ,      ,   ,      ,   , ?    (9%),           ?

P.S.    !

----------

?   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------

, , .  FAQ,   .
, , 6%.
1.        /      ?
2.          ?
3.  ,               (  )?

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
3. .

----------


## Larky

1.
2.
3.

----------


## Souriceau

> 1.        /      ?
> 3.  ,               (  )?


 ,   ,      ?     -?   ,  ,      "" .

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## Souriceau

> .        .


 :Hmm:   ...        (       ,     )? ,       ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## Larky

> 


   ,   ...            ...      ...

----------

,   .   6%   .  .        .          ?

----------

> 1.        /      ?
> 1.


     ?

----------


## D-M

> ?


  ....

----------

> ....


        ? 
- ? - 51

----------



----------

> 


 -     .    ?

----------


## D-M

> -     .    ?


 ,    .

----------

> ,    .


   (   15%).....

----------



----------


## D-M

> (   15%).....


  ,  ,     (),       ,    .

----------


## .

**,       .  ,     .  ,  .   FAQ

----------


## DinaR4iK

-6%.         ( ) ,    ,   ,    .     ,        \.     ( )  ?

----------


## Larky

> -     .    ?


        ...       ...     -  ,   ...     ( ,  ) -     ...

----------


## Larky

> ( )  ?


       ,       ...

----------


## admin18

, !           ,    ( )   ,   ,         - ?  :Confused:

----------


## .

.

----------


## ..82

6%   .    .   ,     () ,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,    .

----------


## ..82

,   ?

----------

> 


 .

----------


## Verinka_D

...  6%.    ,   .  ,      ,  6%   9%   ???

----------

,     ....
*Verinka_D*,     ?      ?

----------


## Verinka_D

:Smilie:  6%  )

----------

:Razz:

----------


## ..82

> .


     ,     .     ,       ???? :Hmm:

----------



----------


## SanInvest

,      . 
    . 
1.   6% -  ,   " "
2.   6% -  .  "",  "",  " ",   . 
3.   6%,     6% -    "".
4.   - .

- ר?

----------


## efreytor

:Wink:

----------


## SanInvest

> 


 "  ",  "  ". 

      ,       .

----------


## efreytor

> "  ",  "  ".


    ?

----------

> 6% -  .  "",  "",  " ",   . 
> 
> - ר?


 .   (          )

----------

,     . 
:   6%,     ,   ,   ,  .        ?     ,  ?

----------

6%        ,       .        .

----------

> 6%        ,       .        .


  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Ego

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## .

> .


       .      (    , )   .      ,          .
       ,    ,      ,

----------


## .

10000  ,    (     ?),      .        ,    "",    ?

----------


## Bulavka

, 6%.   1 .   ,      / :yes: ,     .       ?             ?    84  - .      ?   . , ,   /,  9%, . 

 /    ,     - ,   (). , -   . 
       ?         .. 

   1.09.06  03-11-04/2/181 -  ,  ,   -  ..

----------


## .

> /    ,     - ,   (). , -   . 
>        ?         .. 
> 
>    1.09.06  03-11-04/2/181 -  ,  ,   -  ..


  :     ,   ,     ,  ?

----------


## Bulavka

.
 ? 6% , 9%  - *    500 ,    84  100?* 

    ?   .   -  500,   ,  ()      ,    13%  ...      ,   ..    ,   .    ...  -

----------


## .

> ?


  ?    ?      ?
  ,    . ,          :Frown: 



> ,   ,     ,  ?


    -    .     ,     -      :Frown:

----------


## Bulavka

C    - "" - 2   ,    .   ,    .   .    -  ,   ,    .  ,     .     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 2   ,    .


   ,      ?   ?       100 ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bulavka

,  100.    .    800 .  .     ? ,     ,  -  . ,     ,   84 .    .

----------


## .

*Bulavka*,     ,    100,    800  :Frown:       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bulavka

..    .   ,    .

----------


## Bulavka

,   ,    . 
1.   ,   ,   84 .
2.             .
      .   .

----------


## Bulavka

/       30 .        .     .

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.

----------

.      ,        ,         .    6%.         .

----------


## .

> .    6%


  .91.     .
       ?



> 


  .       , ..       .

----------

,       ,    ,

----------

> ,   ,         -  -6       .
> 
>             .   ?


   , ..  .    ,      . ?

 ,         2004.     ,    6%.            . ,   6%    .       40000 .  .         ?

 .

----------


## .

> , ..  .    ,


    ,  .  ,    :Wink:

----------


## lala888

,     . :   ,  .          .    .     
,    .              .

----------


## efreytor

*lala888*, 


> ** * 2004.*     ,    6%.


    5       :Wow:      ?     ?  ..

----------


## vl-sher

,    ( **  ),   :
  -     (6%).
  -  (+ +)    - (15%).
*!*         -    ,       . ,       (*?*).
   ,    .       (   . 346.16 ) ,   . 
      ,  ( )     1%   (. 346.18 .6 .2).        (  )  .
    - 6%  .      .
   (  ,            )    (              ).

     ,    (      )? 
  ,    ?

----------


## .

- ,    ,        :Wink: 
            .             ,

----------


## vl-sher

> - ,    ,


.     -          .



> .             ,


  :Wink: . -  ,        ?

----------


## .

> -          .


 ,        :Wink: 
  .

----------


## vl-sher

24  2007 . N 03-07-11/516 "       -,     ,  ",        .
       (  )...

----------


## .

*vl-sher*,       .       .   ,       ?  :Wink: 
       ,      ,      .

----------

,      -,          ,      , ,     .      "     ".

----------


## efreytor

> 


     ...  :Embarrassment: 


> "     ".


  ...     -         ..   . ..?

----------


## vl-sher

:
 ,     " "      .    , ,  .          ,  . 
  2009      (  ).  ,   54- ("  ...")  162-  17  2009,      -     ,       , 
" ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,  -   );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,    ;
,    ,  ,    ."
,    (. 4 . 1    136/2002-  27.11.2002)    ,        .

     ?

----------


## .

> 2009      (  ).


    .



> . 4 . 1    136/2002-  27.11.2002


  :Smilie:       ,    ,   -   .

----------


## vl-sher

> .


    /     -  ?



> 


,   -        , ,             26.11.2008 N 751/79 (.  29.12.2008) "                  "



> ,    ,   -   .


 (  -    -  )   ,  ,   ,  .
 162-      "".
       ,   ?

----------


## .

> /     -  ?


   -     ,   .  , ,      .       :Wink: 



> ,   ?


 ,       ,   -   .

----------


## alex-msk

> *vl-sher*,       .       .   ,       ? 
>        ,      ,      .


  ,   16      -       ,    -     .     -         (  ).

----------

,   -6%.      .    (, ).     .   ,  : ,   ,   .    ? 
       ?      ?

----------


## vl-sher

> ?      ?


     -      . 
   ""    -   .            -  .        -  .      ,   -     ? ,  (-  ,        ,   Metro C&C  ).
   (     ) -  .

----------


## 77

, 3   ,     -,   . -  ,       ,     ,   ?        http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/59719/???? :Help!:

----------


## ˸

...        26.2       ...      23

----------


## 77

:        / 10 000 .,    ,         ?    -    /?             ?

----------


## Feminka

> / 10 000 .,    ,         ?


 ,    ,   



>

----------


## 77

6%    :Frown: ,          :Smoker: ,...

----------


## ˸

> ,...


     -,    -

----------

> -,    -


       .         !   ? 
   6%          (    ),         ,   9%     ?
    . 217 (.24) ? 
 - .  ,       !

----------


## vl-sher

> - .  ,       !


,      .   -    ()      ,  6% . ,    6%,  ,             ,      (9%).

----------

vl-sher!  .       ,   . 
      .

----------


## Allef

,  !      .  : , , 6% , 3 ., 1      .          . .             (    2009).    ,   ,      - . 
  . :
1)      .         ,       (     1  )        ,   ,    .    ? 
2)    ,      (   )?
3)    (, ).      ,    .    ,     (.    ,    )      (, , 9 , 1 .   )?
4)         .      ?       ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.    ,   
3.    .           ,  -   15      . ..    ,    15 
4.  .  .

----------


## Allef

.   .           (   ),       (    )     ( )?  ,   ?     -           .?

----------


## ˸

> 


 ...     ...

----------


## .

> (


   ,

----------


## Allef

> ,


, .    ,    ,     .       ?




> ,    ,     ,     ,    ,    ,    ,   ,           ,            (    )  :

----------


## .



----------


## Allef

.  ,  !

----------


## Allef

2009 (    ()).  ,         ,        700  (300      350  ).       ,     50 .   ,    .   ?

----------


## .

,       ,      .    ,    .

----------


## Allef

.   .    50 ?    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Allef*,  50      .

----------


## GH

""... ,,  ,  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## GH

,       ? , .
       :  "   "   ?, -.      ,  - ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## alvan.1

6% ,     ( - ). - .             ,  ,  -       .

----------


## .

, .  ,         13%.   .      ,

----------


## alvan.1

.       (  ),     13% ,  -     ,  -   .  ,  ,    .        ?        ?

----------

> -     ,  -


    ,   9% 
     .



> ?


   -  . 



> ?


-,

----------


## alvan.1

!      .            ,    .      -   -     .       ,    .      .  ,  ,     ,          , ,       .     ,,      ,     .   -          .

----------

,           
     ,

----------


## alvan.1

-          ?

----------

> ,,      ,     .




    ,  ,    .  /

----------


## alvan.1

!  .

----------


## alvan.1

,   .         - ,  ,  ,       ,     ?     ,  ?

----------


## alvan.1



----------


## Andyko



----------


## alvan.1

,        ,     .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

> - ,  ,  ,       ,     ?     ,  ?


      ,    
   -         ,         .  /

----------

,      6%    ""          .       ""?

----------


## efreytor

...    ,    .

----------


## imagic

, .
, . 
 ,       13%      **     ()    ** ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## vasirina

, ! 

    .     (1 ) ,    10   ,   ?  -6%.

----------


## vasirina

,     ,         ?         4000,    .

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

)  
     ?      :Wink:

----------


## .

.

----------

!  6%,         50.000 ,    .     ?   -  ?

----------

> 50.000


-   ?

----------


## efreytor

?    1000      ?
 :Big Grin:

----------

> ?    1000      ?


 ,   ,   1 ,      )))      ?

----------

6%    ...   ))))

----------

> 6%


 
  ,  -

----------

> ,  -


, -  .     13% ?

----------

> , -  .     13% ?

----------

> 


      ?

----------

> ?


 -    ,      .   ,    13% . 

    ?  ,    - .

----------

> -    ,      .   ,    13% . 
> 
>     ?  ,    - .


 !!!

----------

, ,        ,     ,   ,  .  60.000 .

----------

> ,   ,  .  60.000


 , .         
   ?      ?

----------


## efreytor

**, 


> ?  ,    - .


     ... 500 ..
          .       ...      ..  :Big Grin:

----------

> ... 500 ..


 -  .     -  



> 


 -  ,     ;      "   (,).."



> ...      ..

----------


## efreytor

> -  ,     ;


          .

----------

> .


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

...            .     .

----------


## vl-sher

:         (  5000 )            (,   ).          .       ,    -     (   ) ,        .
    ,          (  ):
1.        (  %%  2/3    ,    )
2.      (   )
3.          ,      9%  .
4.  ,    ,  .
5. ???

   !

----------

> ,    -     (   ) ,        .


 
..  4

----------


## ˸

*vl-sher*,           30  365

----------


## vl-sher

-     .    30   ..
       ?     -   ... 
  ""     :
5000000	 
7%		  
1		
350000	  
6%		   ()
*21000	   * 
8%		      ()
5.33%	2/3 
266667	.    
*93333	     35%*

    5  ,    ,  ...

----------

> -     .    30   ..
>        ?     -   ... 
>   ""     :
> 5000000	 
> 7%		  
> 1		
> 350000	  
> 6%		   ()
> *21000	   * 
> ...


    - .
    ,  .

----------

,          .       .         .       .
  .     /       /.             /.    ?       .        .      .         /  ..    ,       /?

----------

> /       /.              /.    ?       .        .      .         /  ..    ,       /?


,      .  ,         .

----------

.     ?            .

----------

> .     ?            .


          .
  ,            .   - 13%.

----------

,  ,    ,    .
 , ,      ,  .    ""   .
     2012           " - "       ?       , :   ,   -?!
    ?   )
 !
  .

----------


## .

> ?


 . 



> , :   ,   -?!


  ,     -    .     ,                 .
    - .          6%

----------

> . 
>   ,     -    .     ,                 .
>     - .          6%


    !     ,    ,        - ?)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


-   , ,       .

----------

> -   , ,       .


        6%,    ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 6%,


 ,      .     .     .

----------


## vl-sher

> 6%,    ,      ?


       - ,        .    (   )  ,       ,   "  " -    " "  .         ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...  ... -


   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

, *vl-sher* __

----------

!    ,   .               ,    ??       .          -     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## vl-sher

> .


 ,    "  ",  .     -      (     )     ()      ,    .         .

----------

